# Lambing Help again...



## Heather (Feb 3, 2014)

I have another hair ewe that I think is getting close.  2 nights ago she had some blood on her woman parts.  Not a lot but enough to see.  Her milk looks very full and her belly seems to have dropped.  Anyone have a time frame guess?  We expecting another snow storm here tomorrow evening/night.  I also have a wool ewe that is VERY swollen on her girl parts and she is making a very nice milk bag.  When I say she is swollen it looks like something could fall out at any given time.  Any guess on her?  Finally, I have two lambs that are 6 week old today.  They currently have bands on their tails...should I give them any vaccinations?  CD&T?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 3, 2014)

It's hard to give an estimate without seeing the sheep in question, but it sounds like they are close. 

Definitely give your lambs CD&T. We generally give the first dose at 4 weeks and then the booster 21-28 days later.


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2014)

The first picture is the wool ewe and the second picture shows Bambi the lighter color brown with her head facing the shed.  Bambi is the one I think is very close.  She was laying down and stretching her head.  She really doesnt want us around her or even close to her right now.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 3, 2014)

The wool ewe looks like she still has a ways to go. I can't tell with Bambi without seeing a butt/udder shot.


----------



## Heather (Feb 15, 2014)

Bambi had her babies on 2/5. 2 ram lambs.  It was during a snowstorm so their names are Freckles and Snowy.


----------



## Heather (Feb 15, 2014)

As for my wool ewe, her milk bag is HUGE and starting to get really pink.  It also lost all of its wool on it.  I took a picture last week of it but it is quite larger now.  I am still waiting anxiously on her!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 15, 2014)

Congrats! Love the sweaters!


----------



## Heather (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you!  It has been VERY cold here all winter so I have been putting my lambs in them for a couple weeks until I turn them out.  I plan on letting them out for a while tomorrow


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Wishing more beautiful lambs for you with no birthing issues!!!  Those sweaters are adorable


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice lambs!!!  Come on wool ewe!!!!


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2014)

New picture of milk bag/udders on wool sheep.  I really do not think it will be much longer.  Its pink and warm to the touch.  I think she is getting tired of me looking and feeling her.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't see her teats in this photo...is that because they are sticking out at right angles????  She could be very close if that is the case.  At least you don't have to lift her tail as I do with hair sheep and no docked tails...they get used to the tail lifting and udder check if you give them a nice hip massage after.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 7, 2014)

I am a little elate here, but those are seriously the cutest lambs I have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Mar 8, 2014)

My wool ewe that had lambs a couple weeks ago now has hurt one of her back legs.  She is spending most of her time in the shed with the smallest lamb.  I am hoping she is continuing to nurse the lambs.  Also my other wool ewe has milk coming in well but today she has a milky white discharge.  Any ideas?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a ewe a couple days after lambing hurt her back leg. She would lay down most of the time but when the lambs were hungry she would get up as much as it hurt her. I'm sure your ewe is feeding her lambs.

Is the milky white discharge coming out of her teat?


----------

